

Three Ways to Solve the DMV Wayfinding Challenge (making the DMV less painful) - maderalabs
http://www.maderalabs.com/blog/three-ways-to-solve-the-dmv-wayfinding-challenge/

======
hugh3
That's nice, but the DMV power structure has _absolutely_ no interest in
making their processes more efficient.

At least in California, the DMV is run by the SEIU, for the benefit of the
SEIU. Last time I went in they were all wearing matching SEIU t-shirts and
allowing ACORN-type groups to badger people standing in line into signing
petitions.

Any efficiency gain is a threat to SEIU jobs, so it'll never, ever happen.

